# Bucky Torso Lamps



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Saw these in the Terror Syndicate book and altered them a bit.

The tops are a set of out door c7 flicker candles I bought for 15 bucks (there were, 7 I used 6. There "wax" is hot glue painted black. The skin on the ribcage is wax paper hot glued to the ribs and coated with sculpt or coat. The interior light is a 25 watt amber bulb. All the electrical is in side the cranium so if I ever have a problem im screwed, because I hot glued it shut and then spackled the edge to smooth it out. I did solder, heat shrink, and then tape all the connections so I should be OK though. LOL

I was gonna corpse them but I think I like them "clean"


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Amazing as usual!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

krough keeps going and going and going....


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Do you EVER rest Krough? SHEESH....I need to get busy! Anyway, amazing job, as always. I know you can't see it but I'm bowing to you!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I need a couple of those krough. Make 2 more. hehe


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes please send a couple my way as well! Thanks! WOW they do look great


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Krough, another outstanding prop you've done. I've always been stumped by how to take more than one light socket and combine it so that multiple lights will share one wire going to an electrical outlet. Can you show a simple wiring diagram on how you did that?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

More cool stuff from Krough! I like them "clean" too.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

as good as ever man. I wish i could come over and video you working. what a great documentaty that would be.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Krough, you must be ACC's favorite customer! I would love to put a pair of those in the living room, but I'd be risking my marriage. Nice concept!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, as it appears as if you are taking orders..........put me down for 2, or 3, or........LOL.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

awsome just awsome great job


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Im thinking of building the heading mounted video cam that "make" magazine had in it last issue, then I can make video of everything I make. Not that anyone would ever watch it, but how weird would I look with a head mounted video cam on all the time. LOL

As far as the wiring Dreadnight, its like this. The C7 candles are wired in parallel, I cut 3 off the string. So I just added the chest light to the configuration and that was it. I trimmed the height of the "candles" down with pvc cutters and then cut a big hole in the head of the bucky skull. Then cut a gasket of paper to bridge the gap between the candles and the skull and procedded to make the mass of hot glue "wax"

By the way, Thank you all for the encouragement and kind words, we have a great community here.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

What a hoot... great job.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would totally watch a "head mounted" web cam. All day and all night too! That would be awesome to see what you see when you are working away. DO it Do it!!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The lights are in series for each skelly? Interesting. I'm pretty sure C7's are meant to run at a full 110V. You've probably created a built-in fixed dimmer. 

Anyway, cool concept. The glue looks very waxy.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

oops, my mistake corrected in above post. Thanks for the catch NecroBones.
I meant parallel. LOL, I hadnt had my coffee yet.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> I would totally watch a "head mounted" web cam. All day and all night too! That would be awesome to see what you see when you are working away. DO it Do it!!!


Yeah the stumbling around the shop, the searching for tools, standing staring at the wall for minutes on end, On second thought no maybe I shouldnt do this.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! I would love to se a vid like that! All the cursing and frantic hand slapping..that would be great..

I also dig the idea of a new business.."Krough's Furniture Emporium". Those lamps would look great on my end tables!

Anyhow, great job on those lamps!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

If I were to do a video it would definitely be rated R for violence, cursing, se.... oh wait a minute...


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Krough Man you are a maniac I mean that in the best way of course. Those are so wicked cool looking. So what I want to know is "Where in are you going to use them" ? I am curious


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Front porch, I have 4 large pillars that support my porch, these guys go on the center 2


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

2am - on a weeknight... I knew it - you build props in your sleep!


----------

